
Apple Pay is useless if you have a chip in your card - zatkin
https://medium.com/@zg/apple-pay-is-useless-if-you-have-a-chip-in-your-card-973e364d56c4
======
minimaxir
Er, NFC readers were intentionally disabled at Rite Aid/CVS since 2014:
[http://nytimes.com/2014/10/27/technology/personaltech/2-drug...](http://nytimes.com/2014/10/27/technology/personaltech/2-drug-
chains-disable-apple-pay-as-a-rival-makes-plans-.html)

If a cashier made that clarification regarding the chip, they may have been
misinformed.

~~~
mattkrea
Exactly. It is not a requirement. It is merely a liability shift so the
merchant (CVS in this case) will be liable for fraudulent charges if they do
not use chip & pin. In this case it seems they just went that way to play it
safe.

~~~
minimaxir
Liability shift does not apply to NFC payments, and only impacts generally if
chip processing is available but not used. (And since CC issuers are pushing
out Chip cards, this is becoming a concern for merchants)

More info: [http://www.emv-connection.com/downloads/2015/05/EMF-
Liabilit...](http://www.emv-connection.com/downloads/2015/05/EMF-Liability-
Shift-Document-FINAL5-052715.pdf)

The linked NYTimes article suggests a different justification for the blocking
of NFC payments by CVS.

